
GreenStone: messaging beacon to spread P2P connections, no Internet required - skydoctor
http://opengarden.com/greenstone-1/
======
daveloyall
How the heck is a closed-source, EULA'd platform pretending to be censorship
resistant?

~~~
daveloyall
[https://firechat.opengarden.com/tos](https://firechat.opengarden.com/tos)

~~~
navls
"You agree that Company may collect and use technical and usage data and
related information, including but not limited to technical information about
your device, date and time of Application access, system and application
software, and peripherals"

This is more facilitation of censorship than censorship resistant.

------
finnn
Oh god, Open Garden, not to be confused with anything that's actually in any
way open.

